# What betting tools are you using to support your betting???



## Bettingmetrics (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi guys, i wanted to start this topic because of many reasons. I will be happy to hear what tools you are guys using in order to improve your betting. 

I am glad to open this topic with a tool that I am personally using and developing. I am using Bettingmetrics to keep track of all my bets and analyse them. I think Bettingmetrics is much better than just an excel spread-sheet because of the following reasons:

1. there is an API feed that shows suggestions all the time so it helps me save time while tracking my bets
2. I can import my betting history from betfair exchange that is something i particularly enjoy
3. All bets logged will be auto settled 
4. The analytical tools are designed specifically for betting and all of them are extremely easy to use 

5. No technical knowledge is required

what are you guys using? By the way i forgot to mention that Bettingmetrics is free so you can check it out at www.bettingemtrics.com


----------



## Katja Lahham (Jun 14, 2017)

Can't access the site. Is it down?


----------



## Bettingmetrics (Jun 14, 2017)

Katja Lahham said:


> Can't access the site. Is it down?


Hi i have made a spelling mistake, in the post - such a shame...... the website is up an running you can check it out at www.bettingmetrics.com 

I apologise for any inconvenience caused. The post will be edited shortly.


----------



## Bettingmetrics (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi guys i just wanted to let you know that i made a spelling mistake in the above link. I apologise for any inconvenience caused.  In case any one is interested you can check out bettingmetrics by clicking the avatar or simply go to www.bettingmetrics.com.


----------



## Bettingmetrics (Jun 14, 2017)

Anyone else willing to share what tool are you using in order to improve betting? Do you know some good software etc ?


----------



## harry56 (Jun 19, 2017)

Do you use it yourself in betting? Meaning, do you base your predictions on this database?


สมัครบาคาร่า


----------



## Bettingmetrics (Jun 22, 2017)

harry56 said:


> Do you use it yourself in betting? Meaning, do you base your predictions on this database?
> 
> 
> สมัครบาคาร่า


Yes I use myself indeed, i am trying to aggregate as much data as i can, so i can improve my betting on a continuous basis


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks guys, will give it a try!


----------

